# Hello, my name is...and I have a problem...



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Hello microskiff!

Figuring I've read one too many thread here researching stuff, figured I would join in an post up!
I discovered this site last winter after building my first little miniboat, an SK14 from boatbuildercentral.com
here is my little mini boat in all its glory! i put a yamaha 9.9 on it and it rips around 18-22 mph with just me, about 16 with me and wife!









this winter I decided that last build didnt leave me sore enough, so onward to my FS18 from boatbuildercentral.com!
almost there! time to glue down my decks, and paint! 
























almost there on the new boat! next winter I'll have my friend weld me a real PP, but for now the wooden one will be good! 

my real job is an artist, which i guess could mean anything...i specialize in fish and water, mostly realism now and days!









thats a large original oil painting of mine! I have my own gallery on Cape Cod, in mashpee!








These are some embellished prints. The background water is a print on canvas of mine, and then I paint the fish into em!


















I'm selling my SK14. I'll make up another post with it for sale, but i figured I would kinda introduce myself before I just post up something for sale. my sk14 comes with the trailer, yamaha 9.9, and mini console. bring your own fish finder and battery!

BACK TO SANDING! someones gotta finish the new boat! 

THANK YOU for everyone who posts up info on this board, its definetly been helpful in my builds!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow... so all of your boat building time and cost are deductible business expenses? 🙂


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

m32825 said:


> Wow... so all of your boat building time and cost are deductible business expenses? 🙂


Inspiration?

hmmm i never though to write off my labor costs.... 200,000,000 hours x $50 an hr (im cheap and easy) hmmmm i lost alot of money this year 

honestly I now know why any decent skiff starts at 30K and goes up from there. sooooooo much labor goes into making a good looking solid boat!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

Cool rig and even cooler artwork. I love how subtle the fish are in those paintings. Much more realistic of what we actually see out there.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Mac 763 said:


> Welcome


good to be here, hopefully what little knowledge resides in my brain can help some others out!


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Cassio said:


> Cool rig and even cooler artwork. I love how subtle the fish are in those paintings. Much more realistic of what we actually see out there.


thanks so much! 

I'm self taught, taught myself watercolors and oil paints. I was an art director for an advertising agency for 12 years before i had enough and finally decided to focus on myself and my work. advertising sucks


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

WOOHOO!!! no more glasswork! glassed in my front deck finally this am.

i am so sick of mixing epoxy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

cool art welcome aboard


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Funny , your garage looks just like mine. I thought it was just me but I guess building a boat is just messy. Lol


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Mike Haydon said:


> Funny , your garage looks just like mine. I thought it was just me but I guess building a boat is just messy. Lol


its a hot mess man. no matter how much you clean it the next day its a mess again.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

hey looks the boat works! my first redfish in my own boat!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Came out very nice. Good job.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

That looks so cool. Man you got to give us some more pics. And I would love to see some close ups of the PP. I cant afford a welded one and that looks awesome. Well let me rephrase that. I cant afford to tell my wife I bought one because of the beating I'll get and then how much it will cost for a divorce. Lmao!!! We are currently getting pool estimates and I'm going crazy with how much that costs. Lol


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Mike Haydon said:


> That looks so cool. Man you got to give us some more pics. And I would love to see some close ups of the PP. I cant afford a welded one and that looks awesome. Well let me rephrase that. I cant afford to tell my wife I bought one because of the beating I'll get and then how much it will cost for a divorce. Lmao!!! We are currently getting pool estimates and I'm going crazy with how much that costs. Lol


i'll take some more pics once i de-rig the boat and finish her up. 

my poling platform is just 3/4" cedar plywood. 2 pieces laminated together for the legs. fiberglass the joints and put in some okume braces (and cupholders), its more then strong, doesn't flex in any direction whatsoever.

after how much $$ i spent on this build a real aluminum platform will have to wait till next year.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Nice job on a cool little skiff.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

david.riina said:


> i'll take some more pics once i de-rig the boat and finish her up.
> 
> my poling platform is just 3/4" cedar plywood. 2 pieces laminated together for the legs. fiberglass the joints and put in some okume braces (and cupholders), its more then strong, doesn't flex in any direction whatsoever.
> 
> after how much $$ i spent on this build a real aluminum platform will have to wait till next year.


I know what you mean about costs. It all adds up really quick.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

the cost differences between supplies last winter for my last build and my supplies this winter was mind boggling. everyone says 8-10-15% inflation.... i wish. everything was double the price compared to last year.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)




----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)




----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)




----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)




----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)




----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)




----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)




----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

This weekend its time to take her apart and finish her off. gonna tape off an area, sand it down to the glass, and add a spray rail now that I know where she sits and runs when on plane. Also gonna add a little more to the rubrail and install my tessamarie rubrail. then finish fairing her, install real hatch hardware, and paint her up with some Oyster white paint.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

I'm going to be selling the first boat i built. its an SK14 from boatbuildercentral. I wish i could keep the two boats, but reality is I cant afford two boats, two engines and two trailers to maintain. This little whip will hardly get used. I'd rather see it go to a good home then sit around all year and only be used a couple times.


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)

Talented work, looks great.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

thanks! i dont believe in talent, only perseverance. im a self taught painter, if i could teach myself how to paint realistically anyone can. you just have to want it bad enough. I hated my old life and job, something had to change...me...

life is too short not too chase your dreams... and build boats


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I really like the looks of the platform. Thanks for posting the pics. Cant wait to see her painted up. And I soooo understand about materials. A 5 gallon of polyester when I started was $87 and just bought one for $140. It's crazy. Right now.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

i wanted the new boat to last longer then me. I lined every single hole in the transom and hull with carbon fiber tubes.

I'm pretty new the boat builder / rigging world. I can't believe all production boats don't do this. instead they just drill holes, fill it with 5200, and hope the lasts just long enough for the warranty to run out!


----------

